# Spring pasture management



## Cult45 (Dec 28, 2019)

What do you guys do to get ready for the summer?

I have finally got my have my process down.

I spend a few weeks doing mower maintenance, belts, oils, sharpening a few sets of blades, greasing, plugs etc. Then I mow. Short as possible, manure and all. It can be rough around feed and trough areas. And in the low spots that arent frozen. I try to mow before the first shoots of spring.

I found a fella that had a couple sections of an old rotary hoe rigged up to tow that I bought. I can add weight to the top with cinder blocks. Then I added a section of cyclone fencing about 12' long behind that.

After mowing I rotary hoe/drag the hell out of the pasture. That sure cleans, levels, and drags everything smooth.

I didnt have any cattle last spring and it seemed I was just filling in the ruts from previous yrs cattle. I threw out some seed in those areas around the hay feeders and by July it seemed to green up better. Aside from broom grass I am fairly weed free. I try not to use chemicals since I am basically eating what they eat. I dig thistle up by hand. The spiny amaranth is getting rough around my barn though.

I dont have much equipment for tillers, mulchers and plows, but was wondering what you guys do on a yearly basis for your grass pastures.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Depends on my goals. I focus on growing the desirables and rotational grazing multiple pastures. There is no need to do annual pasture renovations if you maintain the pastures the right way. Don't overgraze and have a designated dry lot for use as a feed lot.

I try not to fertilize pastures at spring green up (Feb-Mar) unless I need grass due to low hay on hand. Grass like fescue can cause tetany issues because of the rapid growth, always have mineral out for the herd. I mow excess pasture for hay and top dress as needed before the dry stretch of summer hits. I stock my pastures appropriately and reduce weed pressure to minimize mechanical mowing. There will be times there are stems because cows can't keep up and I clip the pasture with a rotary mower at the highest setting possible.

Take it easy on the anti spraying, I spray and eat the very animals I raise. I've staked my reputation labeling my beef with my name on it. I also trust what Product Safety says about the chemicals I use.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Cult45

IMHO having pulled a rotary hoe in my youth over ""cultivated soil"" to uproot small weeds/grass & sometimes break cultivated soil up after a hard/packing rain so planted seeds can emerge I doubt a rotary hoe will penetrate very deep on pasture even with a lot of added weight.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Do my best to not overgraze,pray for timely rains in the grass growing part of the year. And for no rain in the other part of the year to keep what is there as dry feed good.

Way different type country than yours Cult 45. Takes 10 to 50 acres to keep a cow for a year,average 20 inches of rain a year. Hopeful it comes from Oct to April.


----------

